# GC series (overhead cam) engines



## bnurczyk (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, looking for advise from the Honda guys. Just did an engine swap with the GC190, it came off a pressure washer and has the fixed throttle. The thought of starting this thing at full throttle in the middle of winter worries me a little. From what I can tell in the sales info it appears the Honda single stage throwers use the same setup (correct me if I'm wrong).
Should I worry about it or should I order the parts to convert it to and adjustable throttle? I do plan on running 5 or 10w30 synthetic oil.

Also, you guys that have them, what do you think about this engine?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A lot of engines these days have a fixed throttle.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

You want full throttle for starting anyway, especially when it's cold. The only thing an adjustable throttle is nice for is letting it idle before shutting it off. No I wouldn't be worried about it. A lot of the newer Briggs & Stratton snowblower engines don't have an adjustable throttle which has been mentioned.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i dont really like fixed throttles, but honestly you will never use idle except for transporting the machine. it should start fine on full throttle as long as you choke it. what i would be worried about is the engine being jetted lean for winter use which will cause a surge. also some pressure washers with gc engines have a short little 1 inch crankshafts


----------



## bnurczyk (Oct 21, 2014)

94EG8 said:


> You want full throttle for starting anyway, especially when it's cold. The only thing an adjustable throttle is nice for is letting it idle before shutting it off. No I wouldn't be worried about it. A lot of the newer Briggs & Stratton snowblower engines don't have an adjustable throttle which has been mentioned.


I always started the old Tecumseh at about 1/2 throttle and slowly backed off the choke until warm. I just like to warm stuff up before I zing it! 
Thanks for confirming other blowers are setup that way.
I'll let her rip, and hopefully have good results, a plastic cam, full throttle, and -10 degrees, it sounds like a recipe for disaster!!!


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I start-up the snowblower on slow speed&full choke, as it warms I bring up the revs.. and choke is pushed 5 seconds after it started..

I actually have to read the users manual on how to start up..


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

If you have 5W-30 in, let her rip. There is absolutely nothing to worry about the oil is lubricating immediately. There's a lot of advice from the 3,000mi oil change, my grandpa's grandpa told him....era floating around here IMO. It's right for many things but it's not your grandpa's oil in these machines anymore.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

The "GC" engine was built to compete with Tecumseh, which went out of business due to poor performance and reliability.
The "GC" is short for "Garbage Can", that's what that model engine basically is.
You would be much better off with a "GX" series engine. The "GC" model is a cheap throw away series engine, they are not designed to be repaired, only minor repairs can be done to them not complete overhauls.
I have 40 plus years experience with Honda engines, small and motorcycle.
Your best oil to use is "Amsoil" 10w30/30 small engine oil. It flows like warm water at -47 degrees F.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You shouldn't have any worries with that GC190.


----------

